# WIP Dark Angels army.



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I have finally caved in to Vash's askings of me to add a WIP topic of my army. I am currently trying o fill 1st and 9th companies for my Deathwing army.

Heres a pic of my Chaplain. Will upload pics of the rest of my army lata.
Sorry about the skull. The light reflecting off it sucks. I'll practice takin pics soon.










































This is my Company Master.

































This is just a random conversion I did. Looks okay though.

































Another conversion.

























Squad of Marines. have more stripping at the mo' and are not included in the pic.









Termis. The arms are seperate cause i find them easier to paint like that.









My Termi Veteran Seargeant. Not any special charater. I broke my assault cannon termi and the squad needed a replacement.

















My lascannon devastators. The only finished minis in my Marine army.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

As I already said, amazed by how good purple and dark angel green go together. I figured it would be a sickening combo, but I was wrong :wink:
This morning for some reason my pc only opened the first 2 chaplain pics and for a sec I thought....is that a candycan in your armoured glove or are you just happy to see me.
But in combination with the green it should work great!

I really like all those cool poses, just one of my fav aspects of building an army. But trust me on this one, once you start down this slippery path there's no going back. Soon you'll be converting each and every mini into a mini-mini-character :wink: 

Just curious what did you use for the largr lense for the lascannon trooper?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. I convert almost any mini I get my hands on. I just love converting.
The big lens. You mean the bionic eye? I just based it with black, then leaving a little bit of the black showing i coated it in Dark Angels green. then leaving some green, i coated some Snot, followed by scorpion. Yes, I know. The white dot is in the wrong place. I missed.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think he means what piece/bit.

But you used GS right?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

it was a part of the head. I think it was on the Devastator Sprue. I'll try to find another one like that unpainted.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

hephesto said:


> I really like all those cool poses, just one of my fav aspects of building an army. But trust me on this one, once you start down this slippery path there's no going back. Soon you'll be converting each and every mini into a mini-mini-character :wink:


He is not wrong there Bloodhound :lol: ,

Nice stuff mate, on paper the DA Green and Purple sounded revolting but it hangs together very well on the minis.




bloodhound in another thread said:


> I'm currently convrting a SM Master with a GSed cloak for Golden Daemon (Sinlge Mini) I'll use the Crest on him. I'll post it into myown WIP. check it out when it's out.


Good to see a unique army with lots of conversions and extras in it and I am looking forward to seeing this SM Master. 

If you have not already, check out Darkmessiah's Tutorials for GreenStuff robes,cloaks, loincloths and others as they are truely excellent. (Robes Tutorial.)


_*VV*_


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen his tutes and am making my own versions of them. look at my checklist in the tute forum


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I've just finished my Heavy Bolters for my Devastator squad bringing my finished models count to an enormous 6!!!!!

Comment Please.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Immensely cool, bloodhound. The green and purple works really well.

Nice highlighting too - my purple highlights always look crap.

:cyclops:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

These are the Company Master's legs. I'm painting them seperate for easier access to the underside of the cloak.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work overall Blood. I can't say I am a fan of the green/purple but that is more a personal thing than if it actually looks good or not (which it does mate ). Definitely going to be a good looking and eye catching army.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I've almost finished my Master. I'll stick his legs on tonight (i'm at school right now) and post him up here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some updated pics of my Master. Only done the green and purple on the major areas. I was wondering, Since he's a HQ and all that, should his helmet have green flats and purple crest? Just to be an individual?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Green=check
metallics=check
purp- :shock: 

i must say it looks very nice. I would have never thought of it. very original! :mrgreen: 

PS master should ALWAYs be individual. Colour SOMETHING and make it different so it stands out. Uniform should usually affect rank.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe the red from the clock could be put somewhere. Not sure. Experiment on the B&C painter. Maybe a black helmet with red strip?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

The helmet on the master is going to be green but the strip on top and sides is gonna be purple. I might also change the powerfist to white. Might also make the purple more pinky.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If I may give a suggestion, for the icons on the chest and shoulders such as the eagle for example, I would try painting them in a bone colour. Will go very well with the green and purple and will really make the models pop.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Wraith. I'll either do that or purple.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a huge update. Enjoy.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow bloodhound, thats alot of work done right there, everything looks really nice i must say eace:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Told you I had heaps to show.

Please Comment.

The Predator is under construction. Half waythrough being stripped.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I never thought purple and green go so well to gether you can still tell they're dark angels but the purple personalises them. They look good. I like the first conversion too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright. I saw some DA painted by this guy at GW the other day and I liked it....more than my own. I looked closely to get a look for the colours. I went home and tried it. I also talked about painting Purple and Thought about making my purple darker. Here's how it turned out:


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

The heavy highlights seem to make more of a cartoonish look to me. I'm strangely liking it... Looks good! Oh,and the Diamondbacks (AZ baseball team) had green and purple before they changed to red and black, just wanted to tell you.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it Blood. Nice contrast and the colours seem deeper, more pronounced. Nice work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks fellas


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

the big bionic eye head is from the dev squad sprue I got two of them for christmas...awesome painting there by the way k:


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job, love the way you have the purple and green going together.


----------

